# How can i give a 2nd NIC on server 2008 r2 internet?



## ogame1981 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hye, 

i have 2 NICs , one connected to to the internet and a 2nd one i wish to broadcast internet from 

but what ever ip i configure on it it doesnt work. Can anyone please help me with this. 

If i have to tackle something with the routing and remote access can anyone list the steps.

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You have to use RRAS to route thru the server to provide internet to the lan.
Know that the lan subnet must be different than the wan subnet.

Install RRAS

Configuring RRAS


----------



## Synt4xerror (May 23, 2012)

This is what I did for mine, pretty much what Wand3r3r says but in depth.

1) I created four internal network adapters within Hyper-V. 
2) I gave each network adapter the IP address on the subnet I wanted.
- 192.168.0.254
- 192.168.2.254
- 192.168.4.254
- 192.168.6.254
3) I installed the Network Policy and Access Services role within Server Manager
4) I Configured and Enabled Routing and Remote Access
- I chose custom settings and just checked off LAN Routing
5) I expanded the views of the role and the options below, right clicked on General under IPv4 and selected 'New 

Routing Protocol" and chose NAT.
5) Within the NAT section I right clicked and chose 'New Interface', I then started adding my Network Adapters. 
- In my case I have to add 5 things under NAT
- 1) Private Interface connected to Private Network - Network Adapter Chosen 192.168.0.0
- 1) Private Interface connected to Private Network - Network Adapter Chosen 192.168.2.0
- 1) Private Interface connected to Private Network - Network Adapter Chosen 192.168.4.0
- 1) Private Interface connected to Private Network - Network Adapter Chosen 192.168.6.0
- 1) Public Interface connected to the Internet - Make sure you select 'Enable NAT on this Interface' - Also, 

this is where the Network Adapter I use for the internet on the main server where hyper-V is installed.
6) I assigned each Hyper-V Virtual Machine a NIC card by going to each of their settings and under Network Adapters 

giving the correct option.
7) Booted it up each machine and did the following for the static IP address
- IP: 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.0.254
Preferred DNS: 192.168.1.1

I repeated step 7 four times and used the default gateway as the network adapter I had setup previously in Network 

Manager. I also used my router as the DNS server, which may change when I install DNS and configure it correctly.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You MUST install server DNS for AD to work properly.

Since ogame1981 only has one lan nic then only one ip subnet is required.


----------



## Synt4xerror (May 23, 2012)

Ahh, I miss read. My bad.??


----------



## ogame1981 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Dear Synt4xerror *

Thanks alot for your help , but still did not work.

so here is what i did.

1) i have a 2 port Real server no virtual machine

2) *1st nic "Named it public"* with IP 192.168.11.100 , gateway 11.5 , dns 11.5 "gateway and dns should be this way so they would connect" and internet is working on it

3) *2nd nic "Named it private "* is the one i will be connecting to a switch, has an IP 192.168.12.100 , dns and gatway empty

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In routing and remote access, I went to IPv4 --> general--> , right click on it, click on new interface select "internal network" then click ok, again i right click on general tab, click on new interface select "public network".
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Again within routing and remote access , I went to IPv4 --> NAT ,New interface, clicked on Internal network, selected private interface and clicked ok.

Then did same step as above ,I went to IPv4 --> NAT ,New interface, clicked on Public network, selected public interface and clicked enable NAT. went to address pool tab , clicked add, and set an ip from 192.168.11.1 till 255.
clicked ok .

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now from here onwards am lost on why isnt it second nic working.

Any idea would greatly help.

Thanks alot


----------



## ogame1981 (Jan 13, 2013)

BTW , I follow all the steps mentioned below and nothing


----------



## ogame1981 (Jan 13, 2013)

weird thing happened , 2nd nic showing as connected to the internet, but the recieved ppackets are 0, and cable connecting 2nd nic to a laptop isnt getting pinged by the server.


----------



## Synt4xerror (May 23, 2012)

Can you do me a favor and give me the following.

1) The IP Address, Subnet Mask, Default Gateway, DNS(s) for both private and public.
- This will allow me to better assist.

2) Delete all interfaces within the NAT section under IPv4 which resides in Network Policy and Access Services. Right click, select new interface, and please tell me the options you are given.

3) Confirm this: You have a windows server 2008 R2 that you have installed, this computer has two NIC cards within it. You are trying to create one NIC for internal use such as having your own household/small business domain? The other NIC is to go out to the internet? 

If I am incorrect on the above mentioned then please re-confirm in detail what you are trying to do. 

Thanks,
Synt4x


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

ogame1981 said:


> weird thing happened , 2nd nic showing as connected to the internet, but the recieved ppackets are 0, and cable connecting 2nd nic to a laptop isnt getting pinged by the server.


I'm assuming you've used a cross-over cable when you connected the laptop the second nic?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Also post the results of a ipconfig /all from the server for review.


----------



## ogame1981 (Jan 13, 2013)

Synt4xerror said:


> Can you do me a favor and give me the following.
> 
> 1) The IP Address, Subnet Mask, Default Gateway, DNS(s) for both private and public.
> - This will allow me to better assist.
> ...


Sorry for the late reply

1) 
Private ip : 192.168.11.111
Private subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Private gateway : 192.168.11.5
Private DNS : 192.168.11.5

Public ip : 192.168.11.100
Public subnetmak: 255.255.255.0
Public gateway : 192.168.11.5
Public DNS : Empty
2) Deleted all, The options given to me when i right click NAT are :










3)yes i have server 2008 R2, yes the pc has 2 NIC's Yes i want to create one NIC for internal use and the other NIC coinnected to the internet.

To be more specific, Ive downloaded MS forefront Threat management gateway on the server so that the traffic comming from the internet will be filtered by Forefront then sent to the 2nd nic , this way the access point connected to the 2nd NIC will have "Controlled Bandwidth".

Thanks


----------



## Synt4xerror (May 23, 2012)

Is this at a business or a house? Reason I ask is what type of hardware is being used. If you have a DSL internet connection why don't you plug that in directly to your server on one NIC, allow that NIC to retrieve the IP address automatically. Configure the second NIC as needed, re-create the NATing. You can then have a wireless router connected from NIC 2 and give off internal IP addresses. 

Tell me what you think.


----------



## ogame1981 (Jan 13, 2013)

Synt4xerror said:


> Is this at a business or a house? Reason I ask is what type of hardware is being used. If you have a DSL internet connection why don't you plug that in directly to your server on one NIC, allow that NIC to retrieve the IP address automatically. Configure the second NIC as needed, re-create the NATing. You can then have a wireless router connected from NIC 2 and give off internal IP addresses.
> 
> Tell me what you think.


It is a business place, I cannot plug the internet directly into the server as i'm using cyberoam load balancer, which doesnt have the dhcp option.

Im with you on what your saying except for the dhcp option.

How can i configure 2nd nic to get an internet access so i would connect it to a wireless access point.

I tried everything from setting up nat to bridging to you name it and nothing.

Is there something wrong with my configuration?

Thanks


----------



## Synt4xerror (May 23, 2012)

I don't know if there is anything wrong with your configuration, you have only supplied network info.

Would this be a small business? Do you have switches and a patch panel? 

You can always have the server give off DHCP requests and turn that option off on the router/modem.


----------



## ogame1981 (Jan 13, 2013)

Synt4xerror said:


> I don't know if there is anything wrong with your configuration, you have only supplied network info.
> 
> Would this be a small business? Do you have switches and a patch panel?
> 
> You can always have the server give off DHCP requests and turn that option off on the router/modem.



ok , thanks for youre help, guess i have to keep on trying with the nat thingy


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

ogame1981 your ip addressing is completely wrong which is why its not working.

My post #2
"Know that the lan subnet must be different than the wan subnet."

You don't appear to understand how NAT, which is what you are engaging with RRAS, works. You can not have the same subnet on both interfaces.

Additionally your dns entries are wrong. In AD you don't point to the internet for dns but to the local dns server.


----------



## ogame1981 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wand3r3r said:


> ogame1981 your ip addressing is completely wrong which is why its not working.
> 
> My post #2
> "Know that the lan subnet must be different than the wan subnet."
> ...


checking with what you said right now, will get back at you .

and regarding AD i do not have one yet


----------



## ogame1981 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok , so after setting up nat and everything, 2nd nic shows it is connected but the packet recieved count is 0.

and when i change the ip address of the 2nd nic , i internet connectivity goes down.

Wand3r3r i followed your 2nd post step by step and nothing


----------



## Synt4xerror (May 23, 2012)

This is his setup:


NIC 1: connected to a router.
NIC 2: Connected to a laptop (this would possibly be connected to a switch later to distribute IPs to other devices.)

He wants to get NIC 2 to deploy the Internet to the laptop, and later to a switch to distribute IPs to any connected device.

My thoughts would be setup the server as a router, but I am fairly new to this so I thought I would help by interpreting what he is trying to accomplish.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

This is what the ip config should look like

Private ip : 192.168.0.10
Private subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Private gateway : no gateway
Private DNS : 192.168.0.10

Public ip : 192.168.11.100
Public subnetmak: 255.255.255.0
Public gateway : 192.168.11.5
Public DNS : public dns server

disable register with dns and netbios over tcp/ip on the public interface

intranet dhcp clients get
192.168.0.x-y
255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.0.10
dns 192.168.0.10

Server ips are static. Servers dns server has the Isp dns servers listed by ip in the forwarders [not to be confused with forward lookup zone.


----------



## Synt4xerror (May 23, 2012)

Wand3r3r, that config doesn't work. Even when manually settin an IP on the laptop.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

What doesn't work? Did you remember to put the isps dns server ips in the dns forwarders [not to be confused with forward lookup zone]? If not you have no internet name resolution which means you have no internet.


----------

